# 2007 Shed Antler Show and Tell



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

I'll start things off

I found this boy while out looking for a Lion track. I couldent just let it lay there and run it over  I found it had a little supprize waiting for me covered with snow.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

great find


----------



## DVXDUDE (Apr 3, 2007)

I always loved finding sheds. I havnt found one in atleast 5 years. My ol beagle used to bring some home the odd time. I think all the porcipines are eatting them before i find em


----------



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

Took alot of looking before I spotted these.

[siteimg]5968[/siteimg]


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I found these a few weeks back before it snowed. I set out on that Friday looking for a certain set and sure enough I came across both of them. This was the boy I had several chances at this season with the bow but it never panned out. The mass on him is unreal!! He was only ears wide but sure has alot of character on him

[siteimg]6816[/siteimg]
[siteimg]6817[/siteimg]
[siteimg]6818[/siteimg]
[siteimg]6819[/siteimg]


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Nice find... that bucks going to be a toad this fall. Good luck pursuing him


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

bretts said:


> Nice find... that bucks going to be a toad this fall. Good luck pursuing him


I had many things planned for this buck this coming season but will be in Iraq so I doubt he will make it to the next year-if I will even be back by then- If anyone gets him, I hope its my dad


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

yeah that's to bad. There will always be big bucks though.... If your dad's able to get him that would be awesome. I'll have to get some pics up of the sheds I've been finding.


----------

